# Rainforest Adventure softplay, poor Macaws



## Lindy (9 Mar 2013)

Hi, last tuesday I was at the East Kilbride branch of Rainforest Adventure Softplay. They have an animal section which has been ok up until now. They have added 2 Macaws to their collection and I've never seen 2 such dirty birds. Their feathers were dull and greasy and filled with dust from the wood shavings used on the floor. There was an ominous pile of feathers underneath their perch. It looked like the wings had been clipped but may be they have just pulled them out. I sent an email of complaint but they ignored it so I have just posted my complaint on their facebook page. Please would anyone reading this look up their website, click the link for their facebook page and leave a brief complaint. I couldn't find them on facebook using the facebook search. If you had seen these birds yourself you would feel the same way although it amazed me how many mothers were taking their kids up to see the birds that weren't concerned about their welfare.


----------

